# Allatokrol fotok



## Melitta (2005 Augusztus 31)

Anyukam kutyai


----------



## Judith (2005 Augusztus 31)

Melitta, én nem csodálom, hogy a második kutya barátságtalan. Elvégre még nem nött be teljesen a füle közé....


----------



## Melitta (2005 Augusztus 31)

Hat hiaba van gyerekszobaja ha egyszer merges az osszes fogat megmutatja. NAgyon felelmetesnek akar latszani.
A fejelagya ha idaig nem nott be mar nem fog, hisz 15 eves.
Ha jo kedve van nagyon tud hizelegni imad csavarogni es minden kutyaba szerelmes.


----------



## Judit (2005 Szeptember 1)

Bünözők meneküljetek!
Bevetésre készen nyalogatja véres szemfogait az új K-9-es halálosztó: Bubuka :twisted:


----------



## kandur (2005 Szeptember 16)

Judit írta:


> Judith írta:
> 
> 
> > Melitta, én nem csodálom, hogy a második kutya barátságtalan. Elvégre még nem nött be teljesen a füle közé....



ez igen, nem nott be teljesen a fule koze
jo


----------



## klari (2005 Szeptember 16)

Egy ismerősünk kutyusa felöltözött a gazdija keresztelőjére.


----------



## Efike (2005 Október 10)

:shock:


----------



## Laci (2005 Október 10)

Mi van Efi,habfürdőztél ?


----------



## Efike (2005 Október 10)

Majd mindjárt rádborítok egy kamion vadgesztenyét :evil:


----------



## Hilda1949 (2005 December 1)

*Dzsini cica*

Nem vagyok elfogult! Dehogy vagyok! Én a macskákat csak távolról szeretem... Az a sok macskaszőr... ugyan... dehogy is kellene nekem...

De, nézzétek ezeket a csodálatos kék szemeket!! Mint a tenger... nem is, mint az égbolt nyáron, eső előtt, vagy után... az ember elveszíti a fejét, ha beletekint... Mit lehet belőle kiolvasni? Mindent!! Várom, hogy megjelenjen a szívárvány...


----------



## Judit (2005 December 1)

Nagyon szép!


----------



## zolcsika (2006 Augusztus 19)

*Móricz*

 Egy gondolkodó, neve nem ugrik be, azt mondta macska nélkül lehet élni de minek. Ez a slide showe MÓRICZ nevü 11 éves házimacskánkról szól, aki szobatiszta, családtagnak számit, a lakás a birodalma. Nagy úr a családban és nagyon tud minket szeretni!
http://<div><embed src="http://widget-25.slide.com/widgets/slideticker.swf" quality="high" scale="noscale" salign="l" wmode="transparent" flashvars="site=widget-25.slide.com.com&channel=72057594040239653&cy=ms&il=1" width="426" height="320" name="flashticker" align="middle"/></div><div style="width:426;text-align:left"><a style="vertical-align:middle" href="http://www.slide.com/msnew/ticker?cid=72057594040239653&cy=ms&tt=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://widget-25.slide.com/h2/72057594040239653/ms_t011_v000_a000_f00/images/slide3.gif" border="0"/></a> <a href="http://www.slide.com/msnew/ticker?cid=72057594040239653&cy=ms&tt=11" target="_blank">Get Your Own!</a> | <a href="http://www.slide.com/msview/ticker?cid=72057594040239653&cy=ms&tt=11" target="_blank">View Slideshow</a></div>
<EMBED name=flashticker align=middle src="" width=426 height=320 type=application/x-shockwave-flash quality="high" scale="noscale" salign="l" wmode="transparent" flashvars="site=widget-25.slide.com.com&channel=72057594040239653&cy=ms&il=1" slideticker.swf widgets widget-25.slide.com http:>

<EMBED name=flashticker align=middle src="" width=426 height=320 type=application/x-shockwave-flash quality="high" scale="noscale" salign="l" wmode="transparent" flashvars="site=widget-25.slide.com.com&channel=72057594040239653&cy=ms&il=1" slideticker.swf widgets widget-25.slide.com http:>


----------



## Piroska (2006 Augusztus 20)

Zolcsika tetszik a macskád !!!!!!


----------



## Rubin (2006 Október 8)




----------



## Rubin (2006 Október 8)




----------



## lulu (2006 Október 15)

Hi!
Klassz ez a csigás kép


----------



## black sheep (2006 Október 24)

Rubin írta:


>


Edes! Nekünk is ilyen van csak feher es foltos! A kepeid nagyon tetszenek!!!


----------



## icsi (2006 Október 25)




----------



## icsi (2006 Október 26)

Szurikáták hellowen előtt.


----------



## angyalszemek (2006 December 1)

Nálunk mókus nincs,de sünink az van a kutyák (két puli) fogják is rendesen.Már az ugatásukból hallom mikor azokra kiabálnak és akkor indul a megmentés megyek a lapáttal süni mentésre.


----------



## Bferi (2006 December 7)

Sziasztok!

Az én kutyáim:


----------



## [email protected] (2006 December 8)

Bferi gyönyörűek a kutyáid!!! Jövőre már nekünk is lesznek...


----------



## andy1977 (2006 December 8)

Gyönyörü kutyák


----------



## aldric (2006 December 11)

Nos én nem ide raktam fel a képeimet, hanem a fotógaléria "mindent bele" témába. De érdemes megnézni mivel nagyon szép és ritka színváltozatú pennant, rozella, örvös papagáj példányok is vannak itt.


----------



## uszy (2006 December 13)

Valóban szép képek vannak, habár én nem értek annyira a papagájokhoz.


----------



## Bferi (2006 December 13)

andy1977 írta:


> Gyönyörü kutyák


 

Köszönöm !


----------



## Bikfic (2007 Február 1)

Bogyómama! Szépek a Te állataid is! A madarad úgy látom, papagáj. Milyen fajta? Nekem régebben hullámos papagájom volt, de az pici. Annyit tudott mondani, hogy "Pityuka". A Tiéd beszél? A kutyusra tippelek: törpe snauzer?
Icsi! Cukik a picik. Milyen fajtájúak, és mekkorák lesznek?


----------



## Pufi (2007 Február 1)

bogyomama azt a sárgát kérem halihó


----------



## bogyomama (2007 Február 1)

Bikfic írta:


> Bogyómama! Szépek a Te állataid is! A madarad úgy látom, papagáj. Milyen fajta? Nekem régebben hullámos papagájom volt, de az pici. Annyit tudott mondani, hogy "Pityuka". A Tiéd beszél? A kutyusra tippelek: törpe snauzer?
> Icsi! Cukik a picik. Milyen fajtájúak, és mekkorák lesznek?



Szia Bikfic.....Igen a kutyikam torpe Schnauzer.A madarkam,pedig nimfa.Meg nagyon fiatal,nem igazan mond meg semmit,de nyustolom remelem fog beszelni.Tavaj halt meg egy ugyan ilyen papagajunk.10 eves volt.O nagyon sokat beszelt es erthetoen.Nagy urt hagyott maga utan.... Reggel amikor le vettem a kis takarojat,azt mondta "szevasz"Este elkoszont "szep almokat"
Egyszoval tunemeny volt.Ez a kis porontyunk is nagyon edes allandoan a vallamon ul.En meg csak mondom a szoveget neki.Remelem egyszer majd csak megszolal....


----------



## lapappilon (2007 Március 15)

aranyos...


----------



## lapappilon (2007 Március 25)




----------



## icsi (2007 Május 20)




----------



## Tele_hold (2007 Augusztus 1)




----------



## Tele_hold (2007 Augusztus 1)




----------



## Hezekiah (2007 Augusztus 6)

Levelibéka a kertünk egyik birsalmafáján:


----------



## dorceeka (2007 Augusztus 16)

tele hold: eszméletlenül aranyos az a németjuhászbaba!


----------



## aczela (2007 Szeptember 16)

Szia mindekinek!

Nemrég találtam rá az oldalra , ismerkedem vele.

Üdv.: aczela


----------



## tájdi (2007 Szeptember 16)

Kidöglöttem!


----------



## CSODÁS (2007 Szeptember 17)

Álmos kutyák!


----------



## hne.evi (2007 Szeptember 17)

*Sziasztok!*

Én még nagyon új vagyok itt a CanadaHun. tagjai között.
Örömmel olvasgatom, nézegetem a különböző témákban a kedves hozzászólásokat, képeket (bár még sokat nem tudtam megnyitni).
Én is imádom a kutyusokat, cicákat (házi kedvenckéket), már számtalanszor megbizonyosodtam arról, hogy ők mindig hűségesek és a legigazabb barátok. Sokszor még hasonlítanak is hozzánk, gazdikhoz...... (ezzel kapcsolatosak a képek is. Nektek küldöm Kedves Állatbarátok sok sok szeretettel!)
Üdv mindenkinek!!!!!!!!!!:55:


----------



## m-o-n (2007 Szeptember 20)

Sziasztok! Én is nagy állatbarát vagyok, van 3 kutyám és 3 macskám, de a cicákat jobban szeretem (bocs, Csöpi, Bundás, Baba)! Mindegyik cicám "bújós", de mindegyik másképpen. Marci (fekete-fehér kandúr) azt szereti, ha tornázom, és miközben négykézláb állva lábemelgetéseket végzek, odafekszik a két karom közé, és még rá is hajtja a fejét, hasizomgyakorlatoknál meg a hasamra fekszik (így segít erõsödni . Négus (fekete ivartalanított nõstény) akkor szeret hozzámbújni, ha leülök tévézni vagy olvasni. A legfiatalabb Zsüli (háromszínû ivartalanított nõstény) meg olyan, mint egy kisgyerek. Odaáll elém, és felrakja a melsõ lábait, szinte mondja: "anyu vegyél fel"! És én persze felveszem, és ilyenkor egyik vállamról a másikra mászkál, közben erõsen a fejemhez dõl )


----------



## eszkrisz (2007 Október 8)

Bocsi de új vagyok! (egyébként kutyabolond)
Hogy tudom megnézni a kutyafotókat?
Nekem is van 5 méretes négylábúm. Ha rájövök hogyan kell majd én is teszek fel képeket!


----------



## durcy (2007 Október 29)

Nem házi, hanem vadon élők,de nem találtam máshol helyet nekik.


----------



## durcy (2007 Október 30)




----------



## tájdi (2007 November 1)

​


----------



## durcy (2007 November 2)

Te ki vagy..?


----------



## durcy (2007 November 2)




----------



## tájdi (2007 November 3)

​


----------



## Vigi1 (2007 November 3)

*Lehetne házi kedvenc is, olyan békésen pihen*


----------



## talpacska (2007 November 4)




----------



## tájdi (2007 November 4)

​


----------



## durcy (2007 November 4)




----------



## durcy (2007 November 4)




----------



## durcy (2007 November 4)




----------



## durcy (2007 November 7)




----------



## tájdi (2007 November 10)

​


----------



## durcy (2007 December 9)




----------



## durcy (2007 December 9)




----------



## Maryanne (2007 December 18)

Sziasztok!

Nekem egy yorki kutyusom van, pont most vannak bébijei.
Örülnék ha jelentkeznének yorki tulajdonosok, tapasztalat csere miatt.
Bárkinek szívesen segítek ha tudok.
A kép róluk készült


----------



## talpacska (2007 December 18)




----------



## talpacska (2007 December 18)




----------



## Böngyi (2008 Január 5)

*Milyen sokféle dolgot tanulhatunk egy kutyától?*

*Mikor a szeretetteid hazaérkeznek,**fuss, hogy üdvözölhesd őket!*
*Egyél örömmel és elragadtatással!*
*Ha arra vágysz, ami rejtve van,**áss, amíg meg nem találod!*
*Tapasztald meg annak az önfeledt örömét,*
*amikor friss a levegő és az arcodba vág szél.*
*Légy hűséges!**Futkározz és játssz naponta!*
*Ha valakinek rossz napja van,**légy csendben és ülj a közelében!*
*Ne harapj,**ha meg tudod oldani a helyzetet**egy haragos morgással is!*
*Táncolj, ha boldognak érzed magad!*
*Nem számít, milyen gyakran szidtak le, ne duzzogj!!!*
*Fuss vissza mielőbb és barátkozz!*
*Csak ritkán menj a saját fejed után!*
*Tudasd másokkal, ha megsértik a területedet!*
*Szundíts nagyokat, és nyújtózz ki jól, mielőtt felkelsz!*
*Légy egyre figyelmesebb **és hagyd, *
*hogy az emberek megérinthessenek!*
*Forró napokon igyál sok (vizet)**és heveredj le egy árnyas fa alá!*
*Sose mutasd magad másnak, mint ami vagy!*<O</O
*__________________<O</O*
*<O</O*


----------



## tájdi (2008 Február 24)

​


----------



## Apes (2008 Február 28)




----------



## Apes (2008 Február 28)




----------



## afca (2008 Március 9)




----------



## afca (2008 Március 9)




----------



## afca (2008 Március 9)




----------



## afca (2008 Március 9)




----------



## afca (2008 Március 9)




----------



## afca (2008 Március 9)




----------



## afca (2008 Március 9)




----------



## afca (2008 Március 9)




----------



## afca (2008 Március 9)




----------



## afca (2008 Március 9)




----------



## tájdi (2008 Március 9)




----------



## afca (2008 Március 9)




----------



## tájdi (2008 Március 9)




----------



## afca (2008 Március 9)

tájdi írta:


>


 

Ő a tiéd Tájdi??


----------



## afca (2008 Március 9)




----------



## tájdi (2008 Március 9)




----------



## afca (2008 Március 9)




----------



## tájdi (2008 Március 9)

Ő az enyém:-D

kissAfca!


----------



## afca (2008 Március 9)




----------



## afca (2008 Március 9)

tájdi írta:


> Ő az enyém:-D
> 
> kissAfca!


 

Nagyon szép.Mi a neve?Lakásban tartod?


----------



## afca (2008 Március 9)




----------



## tájdi (2008 Március 9)

Ez is Ö:-D


----------



## afca (2008 Március 9)




----------



## afca (2008 Március 9)




----------



## afca (2008 Március 9)




----------



## afca (2008 Március 9)




----------



## afca (2008 Március 9)




----------



## afca (2008 Március 9)




----------



## afca (2008 Március 9)




----------



## afca (2008 Március 9)




----------



## afca (2008 Március 9)




----------



## afca (2008 Március 9)




----------



## afca (2008 Március 9)




----------



## afca (2008 Március 9)




----------



## afca (2008 Március 9)




----------



## afca (2008 Március 9)

ő volt a "kutyaszerelmem!" Roti-németjuhi keverék.

Afca! nem tartom lakásban a rotit, kint szaladgál az udvaron. :-D Bea a neve, de legtöbbször Bubukának, Bajuszomnak hívom.

a másik kutykó - vagyis Ő, itt a képen - volt bent, amikor lebetegedett.


----------



## tájdi (2008 Március 9)

Ő volt a lányomé, szintén keverék- bernáthegyi+újfunlandi. Sajna ő sincs már 2 éve.


----------



## afca (2008 Március 9)




----------



## tájdi (2008 Március 9)

Csuda jó képek!


----------



## afca (2008 Március 9)

Tájdi: Szépek a kutyusok.A lányodé nagyon kár,hogy elpusztult.Neked a nagytestű kutyák tetszenek.


----------



## afca (2008 Március 9)




----------



## tájdi (2008 Március 9)




----------



## afca (2008 Március 9)




----------



## tájdi (2008 Március 9)




----------



## afca (2008 Március 9)




----------



## afca (2008 Március 10)




----------



## broland1 (2008 Március 12)




----------



## maluskagaluska (2008 Március 12)

Na akkor én is küldök egy két képecskét!


----------



## maluskagaluska (2008 Március 12)

Őt pedig megültem


----------



## afca (2008 Március 17)




----------



## afca (2008 Március 17)




----------



## afca (2008 Március 17)




----------



## afca (2008 Március 17)




----------



## afca (2008 Március 17)




----------



## afca (2008 Március 17)




----------



## afca (2008 Március 22)




----------



## afca (2008 Március 23)




----------



## afca (2008 Március 23)




----------



## afca (2008 Március 23)




----------



## angyalkám (2008 Március 24)

*angyalkám*

 Csibész a Puli


----------



## afca (2008 Március 24)




----------



## afca (2008 Március 24)




----------



## afca (2008 Március 24)




----------



## afca (2008 Március 24)




----------



## afca (2008 Március 24)




----------



## afca (2008 Március 24)

[URL="http://imageshack.us"]


[/URL]


----------



## afca (2008 Március 24)




----------



## afca (2008 Március 24)




----------



## anuska 28 (2008 Március 25)

Afca a képek nagyon szépek. 
Jó, hogy ide találtam.


----------



## afca (2008 Március 25)

anuska 28 írta:


> Afca a képek nagyon szépek.
> Jó, hogy ide találtam.


 

Köszi földi.Hozzál te is képeket.És gyere sűrűn ha teheted.


----------



## afca (2008 Március 25)




----------



## afca (2008 Március 25)




----------



## afca (2008 Március 25)




----------



## afca (2008 Március 25)




----------



## afca (2008 Március 25)




----------



## afca (2008 Március 25)




----------



## afca (2008 Március 26)




----------



## afca (2008 Március 30)




----------



## afca (2008 Március 30)




----------



## tájdi (2008 Március 30)

A Bp-i Állatkertben készült kb. 2 hete


----------



## tájdi (2008 Március 30)

...ez is. Olyan aranyosan röhög:-D


----------



## tájdi (2008 Március 30)

Ezek is még a Bp-i Állatkerben, ugyanakkor készültek:-D


----------



## tájdi (2008 Március 30)




----------



## tájdi (2008 Március 30)




----------



## tájdi (2008 Március 30)

gyönyörű volt ez a fehér farkas


----------



## tájdi (2008 Március 30)

nagyon fekete, de olyan vidáman nézegetett bennünket


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2008 Március 30)

Csacsik !


----------



## vivusmimus (2008 Március 31)

húú bocsi a nagy méret miatt...de így szép ŐŐŐ


----------



## Mary70 (2008 Március 31)

Nagyon aranyosak ezek az állatok


----------



## SirButcher (2008 Április 3)

csiga powa  De akkor is elefántok a nyerők! S hogy miért, kérdezed, Tisztelt Ismeretlen a drót távoli másik végén? Hát mert az elefánt a címer állatom


----------



## afca (2008 Április 3)




----------



## vazulneni8 (2008 Április 4)

Szép képek lovakról+1 vicces is...


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 11)




----------



## tájdi (2008 Április 12)

menhelyen....gazdira várva


----------



## tájdi (2008 Április 12)




----------



## Apes (2008 Április 12)




----------



## Apes (2008 Április 12)




----------



## Apes (2008 Április 12)




----------



## Apes (2008 Április 12)




----------



## Apes (2008 Április 12)




----------



## Apes (2008 Április 12)




----------



## Iason (2008 Április 13)

Timur, a kutyánk:


----------



## angyalkám (2008 Április 14)

*angyalkám*

 képek


----------



## Apes (2008 Április 14)




----------



## tájdi (2008 Április 15)




----------



## Zoli100 (2008 Április 16)

A jólnevelt kutya


----------



## Zoli100 (2008 Április 16)

Apes írta:


>



A kis hamisak....

Ők is "eltévedtek":


----------



## Glorybaba (2008 Április 17)

Hello!
nahát ez a kép óriási,olyan hihetetlenül puha és könnyed,lehet 1-általán "valaki" ilyen?
És nem zavarja a látását???Nagyon cuki!


----------



## Glorybaba (2008 Április 17)

Ebböl is látszik :a szerelem vak!


----------



## los (2008 Április 20)

Elképesztőek


----------



## Gabszi (2008 Április 25)

Reszkessetek!!!


----------



## Zsuzso71 (2008 Április 26)

*Sir Arthur*

Ő az én kiskutyám, hivatalos neve: Vízinád Hangos. Beceneve: Sir Arthur.


----------



## tájdi (2008 Április 26)




----------



## tájdi (2008 Április 26)




----------



## tájdi (2008 Április 26)




----------



## tájdi (2008 Április 26)

[URL="http://imageshack.us"]


[/URL]


----------



## Zsuzso71 (2008 Április 26)

Sziasztok, nem tudok lapozni, az 51 után csak a 66.-ra, vagy visszaugrik az elsőre, ha egyesével próbálom.

Oké, én voltam béna, bocs, nem tudtam, hogy lehet a kért oldalra ugrani közvetlenül is. Elnézést.


----------



## afca (2008 Április 27)




----------



## tájdi (2008 Május 3)




----------



## tájdi (2008 Május 14)

​


----------



## Krisztijjke (2008 Május 27)

de aranyos az a kutya)


----------



## afca (2008 Május 30)




----------



## afca (2008 Május 30)




----------



## afca (2008 Május 30)




----------



## afca (2008 Május 31)




----------



## afca (2008 Május 31)




----------



## afca (2008 Június 8)




----------



## carmen (2008 Június 8)

*Szarka*



​


----------



## carmen (2008 Június 8)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Június 8)

​


----------



## afca (2008 Június 19)




----------



## ovali (2008 Június 19)

Kis bundás aranyos ugye??


----------



## ovali (2008 Június 19)




----------



## ovali (2008 Június 19)

én csak ilyeneket tudok fel tenni


----------



## ovali (2008 Június 19)

Labdázik


----------



## ovali (2008 Június 19)

Ez az én saját kutyám


----------



## Hajni67 (2008 Június 19)

Mennyire aranyos tud lenni egy cica, vagy egy kiskutya!!!!


----------



## afca (2008 Június 19)




----------



## afca (2008 Június 19)

A lányom összes állatkája.


----------



## afca (2008 Június 19)

Avatarok szerintem jók


----------



## tájdi (2008 Június 19)




----------



## tájdi (2008 Június 19)




----------



## afca (2008 Június 19)




----------



## afca (2008 Június 20)




----------



## afca (2008 Június 20)




----------



## afca (2008 Június 20)




----------



## afca (2008 Június 20)




----------



## afca (2008 Június 20)




----------



## afca (2008 Június 21)




----------



## afca (2008 Június 21)




----------



## afca (2008 Június 21)




----------



## afca (2008 Június 21)




----------



## afca (2008 Június 21)




----------



## afca (2008 Június 21)




----------



## afca (2008 Június 21)




----------



## afca (2008 Június 21)




----------



## angyalkám (2008 Június 21)

*angyalkám*

taknös


----------



## afca (2008 Június 24)

Ez bizony jó nagyra nőtt.


----------



## CSODÁS (2008 Június 24)

Édes.


----------



## afca (2008 Június 24)




----------



## afca (2008 Június 24)




----------



## afca (2008 Június 25)




----------



## tájdi (2008 Június 25)

​


----------



## tájdi (2008 Június 25)

​


----------



## tájdi (2008 Június 25)

​


----------



## romesz (2008 Június 26)

Ezt a linket elsosorban azoknak ajanlom a figyelmebe akik tudnak angolul, de a kepekbol eleg jol kikovetkeztetheto a tortenet a szoveg olvasasa nelkul is.
Remelem nektek is tetszik annyira mint nekem.

http://www.juliusbergh.com/cocky/


----------



## siriusB (2008 Június 26)

Tényleg jó. A kispapagályok viszont ritka csúnyák.:-D


----------



## afca (2008 Június 26)




----------



## afca (2008 Június 26)




----------



## afca (2008 Június 26)




----------



## afca (2008 Június 26)




----------



## romesz (2008 Június 26)

afca írta:


>


szoval ezek a hazikedvenceid?


----------



## afca (2008 Június 26)




----------



## afca (2008 Június 26)

romesz írta:


> szoval ezek a hazikedvenceid?


Bárcsak egy az enyém lehetne.


----------



## romesz (2008 Június 27)

Biff es Füles, sajnos már egyik sem él, de jó kutyák voltak.


----------



## romesz (2008 Június 27)

ez pedig Cirmi a macskám, a környék réme volt mig élt. Egyszer még a szomszédot is megtámadta, 11 éve készült a kép


----------



## romesz (2008 Június 27)

*98,,,,,99,,,,,100 ,,,,,aki bujt,,,,,, aki nem,,,,,,,, MEGYEK*


----------



## afca (2008 Június 27)




----------



## romesz (2008 Június 27)

ez is jo

http://golya.mme.hu/golyakamera/kamera.php?c=halasz


----------



## tájdi (2008 Június 28)

​


----------



## tájdi (2008 Június 28)

​


----------



## tájdi (2008 Június 28)

​


----------



## tájdi (2008 Június 28)

​


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Június 28)




----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Június 28)

/telefonal keszult/


----------



## tájdi (2008 Június 28)

[URL="http://imageshack.us][IMG]http://img112.imageshack.us/img112/1046/beawc4.jpg[/IMG][/URL]"][URL="http://imageshack.us"]

 



[/URL]
[/URL]

a világ legszelídebb rotyogója....nagyon utál fényképezkedni, de ma azért sikerült lekapnom.


----------



## tájdi (2008 Június 29)

ő Dorka, nagyon szeretett - már csak volt - kutyusom legkisebb lánya.
8 éves lesz nemsokára, de még mindig olyan bolond, hancúrozós, mint kölyökkorában. 
Mamája németjuhász-rottveiler, papája ónémetjuhász.
Ugye, milyen szép tud lenni egy keverék kutyus is?​


----------



## Évicus (2008 Június 30)

​


----------



## Évicus (2008 Június 30)

​


----------



## Évicus (2008 Június 30)

​


----------



## Szuna (2008 Június 30)

az én kutyám meg mindenkit beenged az udvarra....  ő túlzottan barátságos


----------



## obereczki (2008 Június 30)

jajj de édesek, alig várom, hogy állandó tag lehessek.


----------



## afca (2008 Június 30)




----------



## Évicus (2008 Július 1)

Ez az én saját kutyám!


----------



## tájdi (2008 Július 1)

Évicus írta:


> Ez az én saját kutyám!


 




Megfordítottam a kutyusod Évicus, hogy ne kelljen a monitort forgatni:-D:-D:-D (ugye, nem baj?)
Nagyon aranyos!


----------



## Évicus (2008 Július 1)

Nagyon köszönöm Tájdi a képet, én nem vagyok ilyen profi. Snoopy nem jó fotó alany, mert mindig megmozdul Nagyon okos kutyus, imádom.


----------



## tájdi (2008 Július 2)

Évicus írta:


> Nagyon köszönöm Tájdi a képet, én nem vagyok ilyen profi. Snoopy nem jó fotó alany, mert mindig megmozdul Nagyon okos kutyus, imádom.


 
Szívesen!kiss
Nincs Photo Filtre-d? Ott lehet méretezni, fordítani, feliratozni, javítani a képeket Magyar nyelvűt is le lehet tölteni (Honosító Műhely). Ilyen nyünyükéknek való, mint én is vagyok. 
Az én kutykóm meg utálja a fényképezést, elfordítja a fejét, de legtöbbször el is megy.


----------



## nostredama (2008 Július 2)

*Most már pipa vagyok...*

... a blogom felismer, használom, átmegyek máshova, se kinyitni, se hozzászólni nem tudok! Nem tudom, ki felügyeli....ja, és még a "számontartó" is vendégnek titulál.... szóval át kéne kergetni valami frissítőn, vagy varázslón a honlapot!
Bocs, hogy egy kicsit felkaptam a vizet, de 4 órája a semmit habosítom!


----------



## Évicus (2008 Július 5)

​


----------



## csenerezi (2008 Július 7)

Fifi cicánk a szomszéd Cuki kutyával! Éppen puszilkodnak


----------



## siriusB (2008 Július 7)

Fifinek a jobb első mancsa készen áll egy jó kis karmos pofonra biztos ami biztos alapon.


----------



## csenerezi (2008 Július 8)

siriusB írta:


> Fifinek a jobb első mancsa készen áll egy jó kis karmos pofonra biztos ami biztos alapon.


 

Bizony jól látod, olyan is van. Időnként kap egy-egy maflást.


----------



## lampard (2008 Július 9)

A kutyusom néha olyan kitekert formában tud aludni, ki tudja hol az eleje, hol a vége


----------



## afca (2008 Július 12)




----------



## Mérleg (2008 Július 13)

Sziasztok, szép napot kívánok Mindenkinek! Még új vagyok, csak ismerkedem, olvasgatok és mindig megfeledkezem róla, hogy még sok dolgot nem tudok megnézni, mint pl. az előbb Lampard csatolását. Nem baj, majd, ha letelik az időm, visszajövök megnézni, hogy eszik a tenyéréből a kedvenc állatkája.
Én általában minden állatot szeretek, de a nagy kedvencek a lovak.


----------



## venis1982 (2008 Július 13)

Sziasztok.

Nagyon jó ez a honlap!


----------



## afca (2008 Július 13)

venis1982 írta:


> Sziasztok.
> 
> Nagyon jó ez a honlap!


 
Ez nálad mánia kisfiú??Ennyire rá vagy szorulva a 20 hozzászólásra?


----------



## afca (2008 Július 13)




----------



## afca (2008 Július 13)




----------



## afca (2008 Július 14)




----------



## afca (2008 Július 14)




----------



## afca (2008 Július 14)




----------



## afca (2008 Július 15)




----------



## gabriella66 (2008 Július 15)

ÓÓÓÓÓ!!
Nagyo szépek!


----------



## afca (2008 Július 15)




----------



## afca (2008 Július 15)




----------



## afca (2008 Július 15)




----------



## afca (2008 Július 15)




----------



## afca (2008 Július 15)




----------



## delfin70 (2008 Július 16)




----------



## afca (2008 Július 16)




----------



## afca (2008 Július 16)




----------



## afca (2008 Július 16)




----------



## afca (2008 Július 16)

Kár,hogy a gazdája annyira sem tarotta,hogy eltemesse.


----------



## afca (2008 Július 16)




----------



## afca (2008 Július 16)




----------



## afca (2008 Július 16)




----------



## afca (2008 Július 17)




----------



## afca (2008 Július 17)




----------



## romesz (2008 Július 17)

*Nagyhalaszi golyak*

Akit erdekel, mar szep nagyok a golyak es vasarnap az egyik fioka rovid idore elhagyta a feszket.

itt a link a webcamhez
http://golya.mme.hu/golyakamera/kamera.php?c=halasz


----------



## Lancye (2008 Július 17)

Sziasztok !


----------



## Lancye (2008 Július 17)

Nekem is van három macsek +


----------



## Lancye (2008 Július 17)

egy bobtail blökim!


----------



## afca (2008 Július 17)

Lancye írta:


> egy bobtail blökim!


Nehéz észrevenni,hogy ide képeket raknak be?


----------



## afca (2008 Július 18)




----------



## afca (2008 Július 18)




----------



## afca (2008 Július 18)




----------



## afca (2008 Július 18)




----------



## afca (2008 Július 18)




----------



## afca (2008 Július 18)




----------



## afca (2008 Július 18)




----------



## afca (2008 Július 18)




----------



## afca (2008 Július 18)




----------



## romesz (2008 Július 19)

​


----------



## afca (2008 Július 20)




----------



## afca (2008 Július 20)




----------



## afca (2008 Július 20)




----------



## afca (2008 Július 22)




----------



## angyalkám (2008 Július 22)

*angyalkám*

 a mi kedves Csibész kutyánk kiss


----------



## afca (2008 Július 26)




----------



## afca (2008 Július 26)




----------



## afca (2008 Július 26)




----------



## afca (2008 Július 26)




----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 5)




----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 6)




----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Augusztus 6)




----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Augusztus 6)




----------



## Miss Piton (2008 Augusztus 6)

Melitta írta:


> Anyukam kutyai



:-D


----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 10)




----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 14)




----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2008 Augusztus 15)

afca írta:


>


 
*Imádnivaló ez a kiskutya.*
*Nagyon szépek a képeid. Nekem nagyon tetszenek. Köszönöm.*
*Nagyon sok szeretettel Erzsi.kiss*


----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 16)




----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 16)




----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 16)




----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 16)




----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 16)




----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 16)




----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 16)




----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 16)




----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 16)




----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 16)




----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 16)




----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 16)




----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 16)




----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 16)




----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 16)




----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 16)




----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 16)




----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 16)




----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 16)




----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 16)




----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 16)




----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 16)




----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 16)




----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 16)




----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 16)




----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 16)




----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 16)




----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 16)




----------



## virag82 (2008 Augusztus 17)




----------



## virag82 (2008 Augusztus 17)

idei nagyhalaszi golyafioka


----------



## virag82 (2008 Augusztus 17)




----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Augusztus 18)

Erdelyben fenykepeztem....


----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 18)




----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 18)




----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 18)




----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 18)




----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 18)




----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 18)




----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 18)




----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 20)




----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 20)




----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 20)




----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 20)




----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 20)




----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 20)




----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 20)




----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 20)




----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 20)




----------



## rebibaba (2008 Augusztus 20)




----------



## mézesmaci (2008 Augusztus 20)




----------



## Emily89 (2008 Augusztus 20)

A kedvenc háziállatom!Bőregér!


----------



## Danzso (2008 Augusztus 21)

A család kutyusa!Csatolás megtekintése 187015


----------



## doglottlo (2008 Augusztus 22)

fdfs


----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 23)

doglottlo írta:


> fdfs


Minek csinállsz ilyet te birka?


----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 23)




----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 23)




----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 23)




----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 23)




----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 23)




----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 23)




----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 23)




----------



## arikan (2008 Augusztus 23)

afca írta:


>


Undorodom tőlük, de ze szép


----------



## Erőleves (2008 Augusztus 23)

Csatolás megtekintése 187557

Csatolás megtekintése 187558

Csatolás megtekintése 187559

Csatolás megtekintése 187561

Csatolás megtekintése 187563

Nálunk mindenki mást szeret


----------



## Erőleves (2008 Augusztus 23)

Csatolás megtekintése 187564

Csatolás megtekintése 187565

Csatolás megtekintése 187566

Csatolás megtekintése 187568

Csatolás megtekintése 187569


----------



## Erőleves (2008 Augusztus 23)

Csatolás megtekintése 187570

Csatolás megtekintése 187571

Csatolás megtekintése 187572

Csatolás megtekintése 187573

Csatolás megtekintése 187574


----------



## Erőleves (2008 Augusztus 23)

Csatolás megtekintése 187576

Csatolás megtekintése 187577

Csatolás megtekintése 187578

Csatolás megtekintése 187579

Csatolás megtekintése 187580

Csatolás megtekintése 187581


----------



## Erőleves (2008 Augusztus 23)

Csatolás megtekintése 187582

Csatolás megtekintése 187583

Csatolás megtekintése 187584

Csatolás megtekintése 187585

Csatolás megtekintése 187586


----------



## Erőleves (2008 Augusztus 23)

Csatolás megtekintése 187587

Csatolás megtekintése 187588

Csatolás megtekintése 187589

Csatolás megtekintése 187590

Csatolás megtekintése 187591


----------



## Erőleves (2008 Augusztus 23)

Csatolás megtekintése 187592

Csatolás megtekintése 187593

Csatolás megtekintése 187594

Csatolás megtekintése 187595

Csatolás megtekintése 187596


----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 28)




----------



## greenblue (2008 Augusztus 28)

Csatolás megtekintése 188617


----------



## greenblue (2008 Augusztus 28)

Csatolás megtekintése 188618


----------



## lacey1024 (2008 Augusztus 28)

Ő is a kedvencem


----------



## afca (2008 Szeptember 3)




----------



## afca (2008 Szeptember 6)




----------



## afca (2008 Szeptember 6)




----------



## afca (2008 Szeptember 6)




----------



## afca (2008 Szeptember 6)




----------



## afca (2008 Szeptember 6)




----------



## afca (2008 Szeptember 6)




----------



## afca (2008 Szeptember 9)




----------



## afca (2008 Szeptember 9)




----------



## durcy_galex (2008 Szeptember 9)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2008 Szeptember 9)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2008 Szeptember 9)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2008 Szeptember 9)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2008 Szeptember 9)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2008 Szeptember 9)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2008 Szeptember 9)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2008 Szeptember 9)

​


----------



## afca (2008 Szeptember 10)




----------



## afca (2008 Szeptember 10)




----------



## afca (2008 Szeptember 10)




----------



## afca (2008 Szeptember 10)




----------



## afca (2008 Szeptember 10)




----------



## afca (2008 Szeptember 10)




----------



## afca (2008 Szeptember 10)




----------



## afca (2008 Szeptember 10)




----------



## afca (2008 Szeptember 10)




----------



## afca (2008 Szeptember 10)




----------



## afca (2008 Szeptember 20)




----------



## afca (2008 Szeptember 22)




----------



## afca (2008 Szeptember 22)




----------



## afca (2008 Szeptember 22)




----------



## bokréta (2008 Szeptember 25)

Sziasztok remélem csatlakozhatok hozzátok!A képek nagyon szépek.


----------



## afca (2008 Szeptember 25)




----------



## afca (2008 Szeptember 25)




----------



## afca (2008 Szeptember 26)

A Kaliforniai Tudományos Akadémia albínó aligátora.


----------



## afca (2008 Szeptember 27)




----------



## afca (2008 Szeptember 27)




----------



## afca (2008 Szeptember 27)




----------



## afca (2008 Szeptember 28)




----------



## tájdi (2008 Szeptember 28)




----------



## afca (2008 Szeptember 28)

A tenger új csodái - ismeretlen tengeri élőlényekre bukkant egy kutatócsoport.

A szeptember 18-án közölt előzetes beszámoló szerint az expedíció során begyűjtöttek:

körülbelül 300 lágykorallfajt, amelyek mintegy fele eddig ismeretlen volt a tudomány előtt;
többtucat parányi rákfajt, amelyek eddig szintén ismeretlenek lehettek;
az általunk ismert piócák rokonai, a soksertéjűek (Polychaeta) számos, valószínűleg új faját. A Lizard-sziget vizeiben talált fajok akár kétharmada is új faj lehet;
több felemáslábú rákfajt, amelyeknek, a becslések szerint 40-60 százalékát most először írják le tudományosan;
garnélarákokhoz hasonló apró ollósászka-fajokat, amelyek közül néhány ollója a testénél nagyobb.






*További képek galériánkban*

Közel száz eddig ismeretlen ászkarákfajt (Isopoda) is dokumentáltak. A tengerek keselyűiként is emlegetett ászkák némelyike halak tetemét fogyasztja, más fajok parazita életmódot folytatnak - a halászkák (Cymothoidea) a halak nyelvén élősködnek, s olykor teljesen felélik ezt a szervet.
Felvételek készültek a gyönyörű és igen ritka Cassiopeia-medúzáról, amint a vízfelszín alatt fejjel lefelé lebegve, karjait maga alatt úsztatva "napoztatja" a vele szimbiózisban élő algákat.




*További képek galériánkban*​A felmért eddig ismeretlen élőlények mellett a kutatócsoport új módszereket is bevezetett, amelyek segítségével a jövőben könnyebbé válhat a korallzátonyok egészségi állapotának, fajbőségének és biológiai összetételének mérése és összehasonlítása.
A jövőbeni kutatás megkönnyítésére az expedíció munkatársai műanyag vázakat, a tenger élőlényeinek szánt "babaházakat" hagytak maguk után az óceánfenéken. Az önálló korallmonitorozó szerkezetektől (Reef Monitoring Structures, ARMS) azt remélik, hogy a következő évek során ide visszatérve megtalálják bennük a Lizard- és a Heron-sziget vizei élővilágának példányait. A három helyszínre a tervek szerint a következő három esztendőben évente visszatérnek a kutatók, hogy felmérjék a klímaváltozás által vagy egyéb okokból fellépő változásokat. 




*További képek galériánkban*​"A korallok világát számtalan hatás pusztítja az óceánok elsavasodásától, az egyéb szennyezéseken, felmelegedésen, a tengeri csillagok elszaporodásán át a túlhalászatig" - magyarázza dr. Ian Poiner, az Ausztrál Tengerkutató Intézet igazgatója. "Csak úgy leszünk képesek felbecsülni a fent említett jelenségek valódi szerepét és megoldást keresni a problémákra, ha rendszeres adatvételekkel nyomon követjük a korallvilág biodiverzitásában megjelenő változásokat."​[origo]

<SCRIPT language=javascript>prtnrPerjel ();</SCRIPT>


----------



## Chocobo (2008 Szeptember 29)

Nagyon jó képek.


----------



## Chocobo (2008 Szeptember 29)

A kedvenceim a nagymacskák.


----------



## Chocobo (2008 Szeptember 29)

Szép képek http://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://animal.freeblog.hu/files/K%C3%B6dfoltos%2520p%C3%A1rduc.jpg&imgrefurl=http://animal.freeblog.hu/archives/2008/04/27/Macskafelek/&h=165&w=250&sz=14&hl=hu&start=1&um=1&usg=__zDsmS17YEF1SZXhy25hD--WsXuY=&tbnid=acSVMHajvI432M:&tbnh=73&tbnw=111&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dk%25C3%25B6dfoltos%2Bleop%25C3%25A1rd%26um%3D1%26hl%3Dhu%26lr%3D%26sa%3DN


----------



## afca (2008 Október 1)

<TABLE class=tborder id=post1069532 cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=6 width="100%" align=center border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=thead> #*936* 

 
<!-- status icon and date -->



2008-09-29, 10:10 AM <!-- / status icon and date -->
</TD></TR><TR><TD class=alt2 style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><!-- user info --><TABLE cellSpacing=6 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD noWrap>Chocobo



<SCRIPT type=text/javascript> vbmenu_register("postmenu_1069532", true); </SCRIPT> 
Állandó Tag
</TD><TD width="100%"> </TD><TD vAlign=top noWrap>Belépés dátuma: Sep 2008
Hol: Ottawa
Üzenet: 21 


</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><!-- / user info --></TD></TR><TR><TD class=alt1 id=td_post_1069532><!-- message, attachments, sig --><!-- message -->Nagyon jó képek.
<!-- / message --><!-- controls -->

 

 

 <!-- / controls -->​<!-- message, attachments, sig --></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><!-- post 1069532 popup menu -->
<TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=4 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=thead>Chocobo</TD></TR><TR><TD class=vbmenu_option>Nyilvános adatok megjelenítése</TD></TR><TR><TD class=vbmenu_option>Küldj privát üzenetet Chocobo részére</TD></TR><TR><TD class=vbmenu_option>Mutasd Chocobo összes üzenetét</TD></TR><TR><TD class=vbmenu_option>Chocobo hozzáadása a barát listádhoz</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
<!-- / post 1069532 popup menu --><!-- / close content container --><!-- / post #1069532 --><!-- post #1069535 --><!-- open content container --><!-- this is not the last post shown on the page --><TABLE class=tborder id=post1069535 cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=6 width="100%" align=center border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=thead> #*937* 

 
<!-- status icon and date -->




2008-09-29, 10:11 AM <!-- / status icon and date -->
</TD></TR><TR><TD class=alt2 style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><!-- user info --><TABLE cellSpacing=6 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD noWrap>Chocobo



<SCRIPT type=text/javascript> vbmenu_register("postmenu_1069535", true); </SCRIPT> 
Állandó Tag
</TD><TD width="100%"> </TD><TD vAlign=top noWrap>Belépés dátuma: Sep 2008
Hol: Ottawa
Üzenet: 21 


</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><!-- / user info --></TD></TR><TR><TD class=alt1 id=td_post_1069535><!-- message, attachments, sig --><!-- message -->A kedvenceim a nagymacskák.




<!-- / message --><!-- controls -->

 

 

 <!-- / controls -->​<!-- message, attachments, sig --></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><!-- post 1069535 popup menu --><TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=4 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=thead>Chocobo</TD></TR><TR><TD class=vbmenu_option>Nyilvános adatok megjelenítése</TD></TR><TR><TD class=vbmenu_option>Küldj privát üzenetet Chocobo részére</TD></TR><TR><TD class=vbmenu_option>Mutasd Chocobo összes üzenetét</TD></TR><TR><TD class=vbmenu_option>Chocobo hozzáadása a barát listádhoz</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
<!-- / post 1069535 popup menu -->
​<!-- / close content container --><!-- / post #1069535 --><!-- post #1069541 --><!-- open content container --><TABLE class=tborder id=post1069541 cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=6 width="100%" align=center border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=thead id=currentPost> #*938* 

 
<!-- status icon and date -->



2008-09-29, 10:14 AM <!-- / status icon and date -->
</TD></TR><TR><TD class=alt2 style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><!-- user info --><TABLE cellSpacing=6 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD noWrap>Chocobo



<SCRIPT type=text/javascript> vbmenu_register("postmenu_1069541", true); </SCRIPT> 
Állandó Tag
</TD><TD width="100%"> </TD><TD vAlign=top noWrap>Belépés dátuma: Sep 2008
Hol: Ottawa
Üzenet: 21 


</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><!-- / user info --></TD></TR><TR><TD class=alt1 id=td_post_1069541><!-- message, attachments, sig --><!-- message -->Szép képek http://images.google.com/imgres?imgu...lr%3D%26sa%3DN
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
​ 


Ezek mind képek???Ide képeket rakunk fel.Miért olyan nehéz ezt megérteni?????Idejön egy újonc és késztetést érez a firkálásra.Ez hihetetlen.


----------



## afca (2008 Október 4)




----------



## afca (2008 Október 4)

Remeterák


----------



## afca (2008 Október 4)

TATU


----------



## afca (2008 Október 4)




----------



## afca (2008 Október 4)




----------



## afca (2008 Október 4)




----------



## afca (2008 Október 4)




----------



## afca (2008 Október 5)




----------



## afca (2008 Október 6)

Jetirák


----------



## afca (2008 Október 7)

Szajkó
nem veszélyeztetett


----------



## afca (2008 Október 7)

Nagy póling.
Magyarországon *fokozottan védett!
*Eszmei értéke: *100 000 Ft*


----------



## afca (2008 Október 7)

Fekete rigó 
Magyarországon *védett*.
Eszmei értéke: *10 000 Ft*


----------



## afca (2008 Október 7)

Szürke gém 
Magyarországon *védett*.
Eszmei értéke: *10 000 Ft*


----------



## afca (2008 Október 7)

Barátposzáta 
Magyarországon *védett*.
Eszmei értéke: *10 000 Ft*


----------



## afca (2008 Október 7)

Gyurgyalag
Magyarországon *fokozottan védett!
*Eszmei értéke: *100 000 Ft*


----------



## afca (2008 Október 7)

Vízirigó
Magyarországon *fokozottan védett!
*Eszmei értéke: *250 000 Ft*

*

*


----------



## afca (2008 Október 7)

*Nagy kárókatona* nem veszélyeztetett


----------



## afca (2008 Október 7)

Kontyos réce 
Magyarországon *védett*.
Eszmei értéke: *50 000 Ft*


----------



## afca (2008 Október 7)

Süvöltő 
Magyarországon *védett*.
Eszmei értéke: *10 000 Ft*


----------



## afca (2008 Október 7)

Füsti fecske
Magyarországon *védett*.
Eszmei értéke: *10 000 Ft*


----------



## afca (2008 Október 7)

Bíbic 
Magyarországon *védett*.
Eszmei értéke: *50 000 Ft*


----------



## afca (2008 Október 7)

Vörösbegy 
Magyarországon *védett*.
Eszmei értéke: *10 000 Ft*


----------



## afca (2008 Október 7)

Vadgerle 
Magyarországon *védett*.
Eszmei értéke: *10 000 Ft*


----------



## afca (2008 Október 7)

Nádi sármány 
nem veszélyeztetett


----------



## afca (2008 Október 7)

Házi rozsdafarkú
Magyarországon *védett*.
Eszmei értéke: *10 000 Ft*


----------



## afca (2008 Október 7)

Gyöngybagoly
Magyarországon *fokozottan védett!
*Eszmei értéke: *100 000 Ft*


----------



## afca (2008 Október 7)

Jégmadár
Magyarországon *védett*.
Eszmei értéke: *50 000 Ft*


----------



## afca (2008 Október 7)

Hantmadár
Magyarországon *védett*.
Eszmei értéke: *10 000 Ft*
*

*


----------



## afca (2008 Október 7)

Csonttollú
Magyarországon *védett*.
Eszmei értéke: *10 000 Ft*


----------



## afca (2008 Október 7)

Kék cinege
Magyarországon *védett*.
Eszmei értéke: *10 000 Ft*
*

*


----------



## Vigi1 (2008 Október 7)

Margit nagyasszony a Macskoszok ősi nemzetségéről  Eszmei értéke: felbecsülhetetlen!


----------



## afca (2008 Október 7)

Sárgarigó
Magyarországon *védett*.
Eszmei értéke: *10 000 Ft*


----------



## afca (2008 Október 7)

Nyári lúd
Magyarországon *védett*.
Eszmei értéke: *50 000 Ft*


----------



## afca (2008 Október 7)

Búbos banka
Magyarországon *védett*.
Eszmei értéke: *50 000 Ft*


----------



## afca (2008 Október 7)

Szirti sas 
Magyarországon *fokozottan védett!
*Eszmei értéke: *500 000 Ft*


----------



## afca (2008 Október 7)

Fekete harkály
Magyarországon *védett*.
Eszmei értéke: *50 000 Ft*


----------



## afca (2008 Október 7)

Foltos nádiposzáta 
Magyarországon *védett*.
Eszmei értéke: *10 000 Ft*


----------



## afca (2008 Október 7)

Daru 
Magyarországon *védett*.
Eszmei értéke: *50 000 Ft*


----------



## afca (2008 Október 7)

Fekete gólya
Magyarországon *fokozottan védett!
*Eszmei értéke: *500 000 Ft*


----------



## afca (2008 Október 7)

Tengelic
Magyarországon *védett*.
Eszmei értéke: *10 000 Ft*


----------



## ago55 (2008 Október 7)

kiskutya?


----------



## afca (2008 Október 7)




----------



## afca (2008 Október 16)




----------



## afca (2008 Október 16)




----------



## afca (2008 Október 22)




----------



## afca (2008 Október 22)




----------



## afca (2008 Október 22)




----------



## afca (2008 Október 22)




----------



## afca (2008 Október 22)




----------



## afca (2008 Október 22)




----------



## afca (2008 Október 22)




----------



## afca (2008 Október 23)




----------



## afca (2008 Október 25)




----------



## afca (2008 Október 25)




----------



## afca (2008 Október 25)




----------



## afca (2008 Október 25)




----------



## afca (2008 Október 25)

Szalmavida (_Vidua fischeri_)


----------



## afca (2008 Október 25)

Dominikánus vidapinty (_Vidua macroura_)


----------



## afca (2008 Október 25)

Kákapinty (_Neochmia ruficauda_)


----------



## afca (2008 Október 25)

Gould amandina (_Chloebia gouldiae_)


----------



## afca (2008 Október 25)

Nyársfarkú amandina (_Poephila acuticauda_)


----------



## afca (2008 Október 25)




----------



## afca (2008 Október 25)




----------



## afca (2008 Október 25)




----------



## afca (2008 Október 25)




----------



## Kijuma (2008 Október 25)




----------



## Kijuma (2008 Október 25)




----------



## Kijuma (2008 Október 25)




----------



## afca (2008 Október 25)

*Pusztai sas (Aquila [rapax] nipalensis) *

<TABLE align=center border=0><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top width=300 height=225>



</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2008 Október 25)

*Rózsás flamingó (Phoenicopterus roseus) *

<TABLE align=center border=0><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top align=middle width=300 height=225>



</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2008 Október 25)

*Bukázó sas (Terathopius ecaudatus) *

<TABLE align=center border=0><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top width=300 height=399>



</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2008 Október 25)

*Bakcsó (Nycticorax nycticorax) *

<TABLE align=center border=0><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top width=300 height=329>



</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2008 Október 30)




----------



## afca (2008 Október 30)




----------



## afca (2008 November 3)




----------



## zopa57 (2008 November 3)

*Kedvencek*







Nem értem.
Sem képet nem sikerült csatolnom, sem linket betennem ű
A módösításban látni, de a "rendben" után nem jelenik meg







Kedvenc kutyáim.

http://kepfeltoltes.hu/view/081103/aaaa0033_www.kepfeltoltes.hu_.jpg
http://kepfeltoltes.hu/view/081103/AAAA0026_www.kepfeltoltes.hu_.jpg


----------



## afca (2008 November 3)

zopa57 írta:


> Kedvenc kutyáim.


 
Sajna csak X látható


----------



## afca (2008 November 3)




----------



## afca (2008 November 3)




----------



## afca (2008 November 3)




----------



## tájdi (2008 November 3)

zopa57 írta:


> Nem értem.
> Sem képet nem sikerült csatolnom, sem linket betennem ű
> A módösításban látni, de a "rendben" után nem jelenik meg
> 
> ...


 
próbálj egy másik képfeltöltőt, pl. ImageShack:-D


----------



## mgd001 (2008 November 5)

Vannak akiknek tetszik:


----------



## albee (2008 November 10)

Sziasztok
9 napja kiskutyák születtek foxi apától és pincsi anyától.
2-3 naponta készítettem róluk néhány fotót, és rövid videófelvételt. Terveim szerint folyamatosan bővítem az albumot. Nézzétek meg őket, nagyon aranyosak. A weboldalon van még galéria menüpont, ahol deguk, macskák és további foxi fotók találhatóak. http://alpek.net
Továbbá várom a véleményeteket, hogy a kiskutyák foxira vagy pincsire fognak hasonlítani.
A kiskutyák 2 hónapos kor után ingyen elvihetőek, Magyarország Debrecen környékéről elsősorban. Van köztük két lány, amennyiben foxira ütnek azokat megtartom, mivel az "apuka" semmilyen fiú kutyát nem visel el maga mellett.


----------



## afca (2008 November 10)




----------



## cica25 (2008 November 10)

*Sziasztok!*

Sziasztok!

Nekem egy 6 hónapos német jucim van , és eszméletlen kis huncut, állandóan ugrál mindenkire, nem tudtok esetleg ez ügyben segiteni?
Sajnos sehogysem tudjuk leszokttni róla(első kutyususok vagyunk...)

Puszi cica25


----------



## Lacala (2008 November 12)

Alig várom hogy én is láthassam már a képeket illetve sajátot is felrakjak.


----------



## labradorok (2008 November 12)

*Kutyáim*

http://www.labradorok.extra.hu/


----------



## irmus (2008 November 15)




----------



## irmus (2008 November 15)




----------



## irmus (2008 November 15)




----------



## irmus (2008 November 15)




----------



## afca (2008 November 16)

pettyes gőte (Triturus vulgaris)


----------



## rot (2008 November 16)

boci csók


----------



## rot (2008 November 16)

pihi


----------



## Szobafenyő (2008 November 16)




----------



## Esly (2008 November 16)

Sziasztok!
Készítettem képeket az erkélyünkre költözött baglyokról, de sajnos nem tudom hogyan kell ide képet beilleszteni.


----------



## afca (2008 November 18)




----------



## afca (2008 November 18)




----------



## afca (2008 November 18)




----------



## afca (2008 November 18)




----------



## afca (2008 November 18)




----------



## afca (2008 November 18)




----------



## sanya880 (2008 November 18)

hogy lehet hozzászolást irni?


----------



## afca (2008 November 18)




----------



## lampard (2008 November 19)

Mindenki ugy olvassa végig a szöveget, mintha azt az ő kis állatkája, házi kedvence mondaná neki.
Egyébként annyira alszik a kutyusunk, hogy a fotózást sem vette észre.


----------



## lampard (2008 November 19)

Elég nehezen olvasható az írásos szöveg, ezért begépelem a szöveget. 

A kutyus 10 kérése a gazdihoz

1. Minden elválásunk - még ha rövid időre is hagysz magamra - fájdalmas nekem. Kérlek vedd ezt fontolóra, mielőtt magadhoz veszel. 
2. Ne szidj és ne büntess szigorúan. Neked van munkád, szórakozásod, barátaid és céljaid - de nekem csak Te vagy.
3. Kérlek, adj elegendő időt arra, hogy megértsem mit vársz tőlem. 
4. Mielőtt megütnél, gondolj arra, hogy könnyedén összeroppanthatnám a kezedet - még sem tennék olyat soha. 
5. Kérlek, néha beszélj hozzám. Ha szavadat nem is mindig értem,a hangodat és a hangsúlyodat jól ismerem. 
6. Gondolj arra, hogy valamikor szabadon éltem. Engedd, hogy időnként erdőn-mezőn mozoghassak, futkározhassak - ez jót tesz Neked is. 
7. Kérlek, ne sajnáld tőlem a jó falatokat. Legjobban akkor ízlenek, amikor Tőled kapom - s igyekszem megszolgálni érte. 
8. Te vagy az én gazdám, és nem mások. Ezért kérlek, ne kényszeríts arra, hogy idegeneknek is szót fogadjak vagy nekik bohóckodjak - s ne alázz meg előttük. 
9. Ne feledd, hogy idővel nekem is kialakulnak az egyéni tulajdonságaim, szokásaim és érzelmeim. Fogadd el, hogy számomra ezek ugyanolyan fontosak, mint Neked a sajátjaid. 
10. Kérlek, gondoskodj rólam, ha beteg vagy öreg leszek - hisz Te is öreg leszel egyszer...


----------



## afca (2008 November 22)




----------



## afca (2008 November 22)




----------



## afca (2008 November 22)




----------



## tisztahiszti (2008 November 22)

cica25 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Nekem egy 6 hónapos német jucim van , és eszméletlen kis huncut, állandóan ugrál mindenkire, nem tudtok esetleg ez ügyben segiteni?
> Sajnos sehogysem tudjuk leszokttni róla(első kutyususok vagyunk...)
> ...



Két ujjal füleske és egy csúnya "nem "szó. Nos ha ez nem segít én az alom kutyusait általában úgy szoktatom le,hogy jobb lábbal finoman rálépek az alsó tappancsára ..mire elviszik őket a német juhász kutyusok nem ugrálnak csak hívásra.


----------



## afca (2008 November 22)




----------



## afca (2008 November 22)




----------



## lalala217 (2008 November 22)

tényleg aranyos kutyák... nekem is vannak kutyáim ... 2 is a 3. nemrég halt meg


----------



## afca (2008 November 26)




----------



## tájdi (2008 November 26)




----------



## maccar (2008 November 28)




----------



## bea1111 (2008 December 6)

Aranyos képek vannak fenn.
Nálunk egy kutya meg két macska van. Nagyon szeretem őket. Mindig megnyugtatnak és felvidítanak.


----------



## afca (2008 December 15)




----------



## afca (2008 December 15)




----------



## Körmi19 (2008 December 15)

ha képet most nem is tudok felrakni, később meg fogom tenni, de csodaszép kutyám van :$


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2008 December 19)

​


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2008 December 19)

​


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2008 December 19)

​


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2008 December 19)

​


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2008 December 19)

​


----------



## afca (2008 December 21)

ALPAKA – A legmagasabban, ötezer méter fölött élő emlős


----------



## afca (2008 December 21)

ANGÓRANYÚL – Birkaszerű bundája teszi különlegessé


----------



## afca (2008 December 21)

TINTAHAL – A tengervíz nyomása miatt lett ilyen fura formájú


----------



## afca (2008 December 21)

NYÁLKAHAL – Kicsúszik a ragadózók markából a nyálka miatt


----------



## afca (2008 December 21)

TAPADÓKORONGOS DENEVÉR – Korongokkal kapaszkodik


----------



## afca (2008 December 21)

GALLÉROS GYÍK – Dühét a feje körül kipattanó gallérral jelzi


----------



## afca (2008 December 21)

TÖRPE SELYEMMAJOM – A legkisebb majmok, 140 grammosak


----------



## afca (2008 December 21)

CSÁSZÁRBAJSZÚ TAMARIN – II. Vilmos bajsza után kapta a nevét


----------



## afca (2008 December 21)

AYE-AYE – Madagaszkáron él ez a parányi éjjeli főemlős


----------



## afca (2008 December 21)

PAPUCSCSÖRŰ MADÁR – A holland fapapucsról kapta a nevét


----------



## afca (2008 December 21)

DUMBO POLIP – Elefántéhoz hasonló füle miatt kapta a nevét


----------



## afca (2008 December 21)

ARMADILLO – A világ legkisebb hangyásza, kisebb, mint 10 centi


----------



## afca (2008 December 21)

AXOLOTL – az első gőte, amely visszanövesztette végtagjait


----------



## afca (2008 December 21)

JETI RÁK – a két éve felfedezett állat ollóit szőrszerű borítás fedi


----------



## afca (2008 December 21)

KOMONDOR


----------



## Gabor7 (2008 December 22)

aranyosak


----------



## sosu (2008 December 23)

Holnap csatolok be képet a házivadállatról.


----------



## afca (2008 December 24)




----------



## afca (2008 December 24)




----------



## afca (2008 December 24)




----------



## afca (2008 December 24)




----------



## afca (2008 December 24)




----------



## afca (2008 December 24)




----------



## afca (2008 December 24)




----------



## afca (2008 December 24)




----------



## afca (2008 December 24)




----------



## afca (2008 December 24)




----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2008 December 26)




----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2008 December 26)




----------



## wykyke (2008 December 27)

Én most karácsonyra egy 2 hónapos perzsát kaptam )) sajátmagamtól )


----------



## netanyó (2008 December 27)

Ladynk


----------



## netanyó (2008 December 27)

Zsömi


----------



## pirosbugyi (2008 December 27)

Afca nevű kedves állatbarátnak gyönyörű képei vannak a madarakról.


----------



## afca (2008 December 27)




----------



## afca (2008 December 28)




----------



## afca (2009 Január 1)




----------



## afca (2009 Január 3)




----------



## afca (2009 Január 3)




----------



## afca (2009 Január 4)




----------



## afca (2009 Január 4)




----------



## afca (2009 Január 4)




----------



## afca (2009 Január 12)




----------



## afca (2009 Január 12)




----------



## afca (2009 Január 12)




----------



## afca (2009 Január 12)




----------



## afca (2009 Január 13)




----------



## bkata (2009 Január 13)

*tigris*

ez a kép testesíti meg számomra az "elszántságot és lendületet".


----------



## bkata (2009 Január 13)

*állatok*

ő pedig a mindennapjaim tanítómestere!


----------



## kyarind (2009 Január 14)

http://lh6.ggpht.com/_Wj-QxxkmiMk/R8vHrXVZ4yI/AAAAAAAAAkM/riaMHlSWly8/s720/cic17.jpg Íme az én angyalkám


----------



## Digit-Nyuszi (2009 Január 15)

Ő az én macsuszom, a neve Kacor


----------



## Digit-Nyuszi (2009 Január 15)

Ő pedig az anyukám macsusza, a neve Hógolyó. Ő sajnos veleszületetten süket.


----------



## kyarind (2009 Január 16)

Nagyon édesek mindketten. Jó ez a név: Hógolyó


----------



## Pancsi (2009 Január 16)

sziasztok


----------



## viktormadarasz (2009 Január 16)

*Az en kutyam Mazsola*

Kepek Mazsolarol....


----------



## lampard (2009 Január 16)

Viktormadarasz, a te kutyusodnak is igen jól megy dolga. Úgy látszik jól érzi magát, pedig kutyakemény lehet az asztal. Aranyos kutyus!


----------



## afca (2009 Január 18)




----------



## szittya (2009 Január 19)

miért nem látom a képeket? nem vagyok sem hátrányos helyzetü,sem gyengénlátó.A szemem is nyitva van..Nos??


----------



## afca (2009 Január 26)




----------



## afca (2009 Január 26)




----------



## afca (2009 Január 26)




----------



## Pancsi (2009 Január 27)

egyik kedvenc kepem


----------



## Pancsi (2009 Január 27)

2kep


----------



## afca (2009 Január 31)




----------



## lujzi01 (2009 Január 31)

A mi házi sünink.


----------



## szaffee (2009 Január 31)

Ő az én Drága egyetlen Huskym.. 1 éves volt jan 7én <3 Balto a neve és Őméltósága nagyon aranyos ^^!


----------



## afca (2009 Február 1)




----------



## afca (2009 Február 1)




----------



## afca (2009 Február 1)




----------



## afca (2009 Február 1)




----------



## afca (2009 Február 1)

Vadgalamb


----------



## afca (2009 Február 1)




----------



## ovics (2009 Február 3)




----------



## afca (2009 Február 5)




----------



## afca (2009 Február 9)




----------



## afca (2009 Február 9)




----------



## afca (2009 Február 9)




----------



## afca (2009 Február 9)




----------



## afca (2009 Február 9)




----------



## afca (2009 Február 9)




----------



## afca (2009 Február 9)




----------



## afca (2009 Február 9)




----------



## afca (2009 Február 9)




----------



## afca (2009 Február 9)




----------



## afca (2009 Február 9)




----------



## adrienne93 (2009 Február 9)

kiscsiga


----------



## adrienne93 (2009 Február 9)

t


----------



## adrienne93 (2009 Február 9)

*kutyus*

kutyus


----------



## adrienne93 (2009 Február 9)

kutya


----------



## adrienne93 (2009 Február 9)

.


----------



## adrienne93 (2009 Február 9)




----------



## adrienne93 (2009 Február 9)

˘˘


----------



## adrienne93 (2009 Február 9)

ˇˇ


----------



## adrienne93 (2009 Február 9)

^^


----------



## adrienne93 (2009 Február 9)

˛˛


----------



## adrienne93 (2009 Február 9)

kiss


----------



## adrienne93 (2009 Február 9)

=)


----------



## adrienne93 (2009 Február 9)

:d


----------



## adrienne93 (2009 Február 9)

macska


----------



## adrienne93 (2009 Február 9)

mókus


----------



## adrienne93 (2009 Február 9)

mókus 2.


----------



## adrienne93 (2009 Február 9)

mókus 3.


----------



## adrienne93 (2009 Február 9)

nyuszi


----------



## adrienne93 (2009 Február 9)

nyuszi 2.


----------



## adrienne93 (2009 Február 9)

nyuszi 3.


----------



## adrienne93 (2009 Február 9)

nyuszi 4.


----------



## afca (2009 Február 9)




----------



## afca (2009 Február 9)




----------



## afca (2009 Február 9)




----------



## afca (2009 Február 12)




----------



## afca (2009 Február 12)




----------



## afca (2009 Február 12)




----------



## afca (2009 Február 12)




----------



## afca (2009 Február 12)




----------



## afca (2009 Február 20)




----------



## afca (2009 Február 21)




----------



## afca (2009 Február 21)




----------



## afca (2009 Február 21)




----------



## afca (2009 Február 21)




----------



## afca (2009 Február 21)




----------



## Ambrus5 (2009 Február 22)

kisskiss


----------



## afca (2009 Február 22)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Február 22)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Február 22)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Február 22)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Február 22)




----------



## erinéni (2009 Február 23)




----------



## erinéni (2009 Február 23)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Február 24)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Február 24)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Február 24)




----------



## afca (2009 Február 25)




----------



## afca (2009 Február 25)




----------



## afca (2009 Február 25)




----------



## afca (2009 Február 25)




----------



## afca (2009 Február 25)




----------



## afca (2009 Február 25)




----------



## afca (2009 Február 25)




----------



## afca (2009 Február 25)




----------



## afca (2009 Február 25)




----------



## afca (2009 Február 25)




----------



## afca (2009 Február 25)




----------



## afca (2009 Február 25)

Perzsa turákó


----------



## afca (2009 Február 25)

keresztcsőrű


----------



## afca (2009 Február 25)

Citromsármány


----------



## afca (2009 Február 25)

szalagos kolibri


----------



## afca (2009 Február 25)




----------



## afca (2009 Február 25)




----------



## afca (2009 Február 25)




----------



## fülesmaci93 (2009 Február 25)

SZÉP ESTÉT KIVÁNOK!


----------



## afca (2009 Február 25)




----------



## afca (2009 Február 25)




----------



## eci02 (2009 Február 25)




----------



## eci02 (2009 Február 25)




----------



## eci02 (2009 Február 25)




----------



## eci02 (2009 Február 25)




----------



## eci02 (2009 Február 25)




----------



## eci02 (2009 Február 25)




----------



## eci02 (2009 Február 25)




----------



## eci02 (2009 Február 25)




----------



## eci02 (2009 Február 25)




----------



## eci02 (2009 Február 25)




----------



## eci02 (2009 Február 25)




----------



## Morethe (2009 Február 28)

Himaláááj macskaa Csatolás megtekintése 255089


----------



## afca (2009 Március 1)

eci02 a giffeknek nem itt a helye.Ezeket a glitterek topikbe kellett volna raknod.


----------



## afca (2009 Március 1)




----------



## afca (2009 Március 1)




----------



## Hiroshi87 (2009 Március 1)




----------



## alliteracio (2009 Március 2)




----------



## afca (2009 Március 2)




----------



## afca (2009 Március 2)




----------



## afca (2009 Március 2)




----------



## afca (2009 Március 2)




----------



## afca (2009 Március 2)




----------



## afca (2009 Március 2)




----------



## afca (2009 Március 2)




----------



## afca (2009 Március 2)




----------



## afca (2009 Március 2)




----------



## afca (2009 Március 2)




----------



## afca (2009 Március 2)




----------



## afca (2009 Március 2)




----------



## afca (2009 Március 2)




----------



## afca (2009 Március 2)




----------



## afca (2009 Március 2)




----------



## afca (2009 Március 2)




----------



## afca (2009 Március 2)




----------



## afca (2009 Március 2)




----------



## afca (2009 Március 2)




----------



## afca (2009 Március 2)




----------



## afca (2009 Március 2)




----------



## afca (2009 Március 2)




----------



## afca (2009 Március 2)




----------



## afca (2009 Március 2)




----------



## afca (2009 Március 2)




----------



## afca (2009 Március 2)




----------



## afca (2009 Március 2)




----------



## afca (2009 Március 2)




----------



## afca (2009 Március 2)




----------



## afca (2009 Március 2)




----------



## afca (2009 Március 2)




----------



## afca (2009 Március 2)




----------



## afca (2009 Március 2)




----------



## afca (2009 Március 2)




----------



## afca (2009 Március 2)




----------



## afca (2009 Március 2)




----------



## afca (2009 Március 2)




----------



## afca (2009 Március 2)




----------



## afca (2009 Március 2)




----------



## afca (2009 Március 2)




----------



## afca (2009 Március 2)




----------



## afca (2009 Március 2)




----------



## afca (2009 Március 2)




----------



## afca (2009 Március 2)




----------



## afca (2009 Március 2)




----------



## afca (2009 Március 2)




----------



## afca (2009 Március 2)




----------



## afca (2009 Március 2)




----------



## afca (2009 Március 2)




----------



## afca (2009 Március 2)




----------



## afca (2009 Március 2)




----------



## afca (2009 Március 2)




----------



## afca (2009 Március 2)




----------



## afca (2009 Március 2)




----------



## afca (2009 Március 2)




----------



## afca (2009 Március 2)




----------



## afca (2009 Március 2)




----------



## afca (2009 Március 2)




----------



## afca (2009 Március 4)

Tökéletes rózsaszínben pompázik a világ talán egyetlen albínó palackorrú delfinje. A különleges állatot egy Lousiana állambeli sós vizű tóban pillantotta meg egy helyi hajójárat kapitánya, Erik Rue. A tengerész azonnal le is fotózta, s azóta tengerbiológusok tucatjai lesik az állatot.


----------



## elke (2009 Március 4)

Szurikáták


----------



## Nita129 (2009 Március 5)

boldogság


----------



## afca (2009 Március 7)

*Civetmacska*


----------



## afca (2009 Március 7)




----------



## afca (2009 Március 8)




----------



## afca (2009 Március 8)




----------



## afca (2009 Március 8)

Pelikán


----------



## afca (2009 Március 8)




----------



## afca (2009 Március 8)




----------



## afca (2009 Március 8)




----------



## fülesmaci93 (2009 Március 8)




----------



## pst (2009 Március 8)

ingyen perzsa cica érdekelne


----------



## afca (2009 Március 8)

pst írta:


> ingyen perzsa cica érdekelne


 
Engem meg az,hogy miért nem veszed észre,hogy csak te firkállsz ide.
IDE KÉPEKET RAKUNK FEL NEM FIRKÁLUNK!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## juliapeic (2009 Március 9)

Kedves AFCA!!!
csodállom a képeidet, és a müvészi tehetségedet.Köszönöm, hogy megosztod velünk a megörökitett állatvilágot,ilzen érdekes és élethű képeket még nem láttam egy helyen.Köszi!!!


----------



## Julo (2009 Március 10)

*tavaly Balatonon készült...*

Szerencsére sok hattyú él a tavon.


----------



## Julo (2009 Március 10)

Szereti valaki a hattyúkat?


----------



## Julo (2009 Március 10)

Ha valaki kér még talán találok valamelyik kiirt cdn.


----------



## Julo (2009 Március 10)

Bocs, lemaradt az utolsó kép...


----------



## Pancsi (2009 Március 13)

Kedvenc kepem


----------



## Zsuzsanna13 (2009 Március 16)

*Kedves Mindenki!*

Nagyon tetszik ez az oldal, a hírek rovatban több érdekes máshol nem olvasható cikket találtam!


----------



## liloka8 (2009 Március 16)




----------



## liloka8 (2009 Március 16)




----------



## zalabori (2009 Március 18)

de aranyosak


----------



## juditpityer (2009 Március 18)

nagyon jók, milyen fajták, nagy kutya barát vagyok, nekem szálkásszőrü törpe tacskóm van.


----------



## Pici74 (2009 Március 20)




----------



## afca (2009 Március 23)

Jóllakott....


----------



## viziisti (2009 Március 23)

*cica*

lányom és a szomszéd macskája, aki nálunk többet van


----------



## Digit-Nyuszi (2009 Március 31)

Van nekem egy kicsi talicskám, kerti dekorációnak szerettem volna használni, de az anyukám macsusza birtokba vette...


----------



## afca (2009 Április 4)




----------



## jade15 (2009 Április 4)

*háziállatok*

A kis 'drágám'...


----------



## angyalkám (2009 Április 4)

*angyalkám*

nyestek


----------



## afca (2009 Április 5)




----------



## afca (2009 Április 5)




----------



## afca (2009 Április 6)

.


----------



## Digit-Nyuszi (2009 Április 8)

Abonyi Magán ZOO

A Zebra szájánál az anyukám keze van.


----------



## afca (2009 Április 10)




----------



## kilima (2009 Április 11)

Csigás háttérkép

Csatolás megtekintése 274156

:55:


----------



## evicske (2009 Április 13)

*Az én huncut kutyusom*

Mókus kutya az örök kiváncsi...


----------



## afca (2009 Április 19)




----------



## kisanci (2009 Április 20)

http://minibullterrier.mlap.hu/?gallery&picture=11512118












http://kisanci.multiply.com/photos/album/18/kutyusaim#3Ezek az én kutyáim. Imádom őket. Hűségesek szeretetre méltók és nagyon-nagyon szeretik, ha szeretik őket. Hálásabbak, mint az ember. Tanulhatnánk tőlük!!


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2009 Április 20)

*Galamb család másfél méterre az ablakunktól*

Ablakunk előtt van egy hatalmas fa és azt körbeveszi egy örökzöld cserje a borostyán és ott telel már évek óta egy egy galambcsalád.
Az egyik galambocskát sikerült lefotóznom.​







​


----------



## sirkan49 (2009 Április 20)

Uncsi kedvence!​


----------



## bea80 (2009 Április 23)




----------



## bea80 (2009 Április 26)

Csatolás megtekintése 279605Csatolás megtekintése 279607


----------



## afca (2009 Május 22)




----------



## afca (2009 Május 22)




----------



## afca (2009 Május 22)




----------



## afca (2009 Május 22)




----------



## afca (2009 Május 22)




----------



## afca (2009 Május 22)




----------



## afca (2009 Május 22)




----------



## afca (2009 Május 22)




----------



## afca (2009 Május 25)




----------



## afca (2009 Május 25)




----------



## afca (2009 Május 25)




----------



## afca (2009 Május 25)




----------



## afca (2009 Május 25)




----------



## afca (2009 Május 30)




----------



## afca (2009 Május 30)




----------



## afca (2009 Május 30)




----------



## afca (2009 Május 30)




----------



## afca (2009 Május 30)




----------



## afca (2009 Május 30)




----------



## afca (2009 Május 31)




----------



## afca (2009 Május 31)




----------



## afca (2009 Május 31)




----------



## afca (2009 Május 31)




----------



## afca (2009 Május 31)




----------



## bezga (2009 Június 1)




----------



## afca (2009 Június 13)




----------



## afca (2009 Június 13)




----------



## Viktor1981 (2009 Szeptember 13)

Ha úgy neveljük Őket, akkor barátok...


----------



## carly (2009 Szeptember 21)




----------



## vicske (2009 Október 8)

PrezLee kutyám fotója


----------



## szuzii (2009 Október 25)

De édeeeeeeeeeeeeeeees .


----------



## afca (2009 November 14)




----------



## afca (2009 November 14)




----------



## afca (2009 November 14)




----------



## afca (2009 November 14)




----------



## afca (2009 November 14)




----------



## afca (2009 November 14)




----------



## afca (2009 November 14)




----------



## afca (2009 November 14)




----------



## afca (2009 November 14)




----------



## AndiC (2009 November 30)




----------



## AndiC (2009 November 30)




----------



## AndiC (2009 November 30)




----------



## AndiC (2009 November 30)




----------



## afca (2009 December 30)




----------



## afca (2010 Január 4)




----------



## afca (2010 Január 4)




----------



## afca (2010 Január 4)




----------



## afca (2010 Január 4)




----------



## igike (2010 Január 12)

Ő az én kutyám.


----------



## afca (2010 Január 13)




----------



## afca (2010 Január 13)




----------



## afca (2010 Január 13)




----------



## afca (2010 Január 13)




----------



## pucu-ka (2010 Február 15)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Március 9)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Június 16)




----------



## Goldensea (2010 Június 17)




----------



## Goldensea (2010 Július 2)




----------



## Szaffi112323 (2010 Július 28)




----------



## Szaffi112323 (2010 Július 28)




----------



## Szaffi112323 (2010 Július 28)




----------



## Szaffi112323 (2010 Július 28)




----------



## egyrejobban (2010 Szeptember 24)

*harmóniában*

vannak a nyuszik!


----------



## egyrejobban (2010 Szeptember 24)

Szaffi112323 írta:


>


 ez milyen állat?


----------



## TH6777 (2010 November 5)




----------



## TH6777 (2010 November 8)




----------



## TH6777 (2010 December 16)




----------



## TH6777 (2010 December 16)




----------



## TH6777 (2010 December 18)




----------



## TH6777 (2011 Január 16)




----------



## TH6777 (2011 Március 6)




----------



## TH6777 (2011 Március 22)




----------



## Onogundur (2011 Április 1)




----------



## Onogundur (2011 Április 1)




----------



## cat34 (2011 Május 12)

.


----------



## CSODÁS (2011 Augusztus 2)

Cicus kacsákkal.


----------



## black-rose (2011 Augusztus 23)

A múltkor láttam ezt a kutyafajtát, nekem erről mindig is egy oroszlán jut eszembe .XD annyira aranyos


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Január 30)




----------



## brokenspine (2012 Február 16)

Dorka, a kéthónapos vadállat


----------



## brokenspine (2012 Február 16)

ugyanő 3 hónaposan... itt már lehetett sejteni, hogy bajok lesznek


----------



## brokenspine (2012 Február 16)

ez meg a macsekom, kíváncsi, ahogy kell


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Február 27)

szeretet...,bátorság...,


----------



## Tűz* (2013 Január 31)

Nekem nincs állatom, mert lakótelepen lakom, ezért képekben gyűjtöm őket.

Mami, várj, mi is jövünk!


----------



## Tűz* (2013 Április 1)

Különös barátság


----------



## coria (2014 Április 29)

Saját kutyusom


----------



## Yumesama (2014 Május 3)

Én a cicákat szeretem. Cica alatt értendő: tigris,leopárd stb. Csak vadállatok lévén nem tarthatók éslévénveszélyesek.


----------



## Sz Edit (2014 Május 27)

Nagyon szeretem a cicákat, nekem hasonló van, már 14 éves.


----------



## timea001 (2015 Április 10)

Egyik kedvencem  Édes


----------



## betonflex (2015 Május 2)




----------



## staccato (2015 Május 20)




----------



## staccato (2015 Május 20)




----------



## 123agilaci (2015 December 14)

Csigabiga


----------



## 123agilaci (2015 December 14)

Párban...


----------



## Pandora's Box (2016 Május 16)

*Stratford, ON - Victoria Lake*
Hattyúk​Saját (archive) képek.
Jó szórakozást a képekhez!


----------



## ildike994 (2016 Augusztus 13)

emoke43 írta:


> imádom a macskákat


Csak szeretni lehet őket!!! 16 évig éltem együtt egy perzsa cicával, sajna csak múlt idő...


----------



## Ateragram (2016 Augusztus 13)

egyrejobban írta:


> ez milyen állat?


Lajhár.


----------



## Melitta (2017 Január 29)

*Melegítőt kötnek az elefántoknak, annyira hideg van*
Annyira lehűlt az idő India egyes részein is, hogy a helyi asszonyok ruhát kötnek az ormányosoknak.






Mathura városa India területén, Uttar Prades államban, a Dzsamna folyó nyugati partján, Delhitől kb. 140 km-re délre fekszik. Itt található az elefántokat mentő Wildlife SOS Elephant Conservation and Care Center is, ahol egykor rosszul tartott és kínzott ormányosokat gondoznak.

Azonban annyira lehűlt az idő, hogy éjszakánként nulla fok alá is lecsúszik a hőmérő higanyszála, ezért a helyi asszonyok összefogtak, és pizsit kötöttek az elefántoknak.


----------



## Ewoyn (2017 Március 4)

Nem fotót hoztam, hanem videót 
A mamám csivavája a kis vérengző eb és nagyon nem szereti, ha simogatják 
https://rumble.com/v34fsm-dont-touch-me-human..html


----------



## z.szandra (2019 Augusztus 8)




----------



## z.szandra (2019 Augusztus 8)




----------



## z.szandra (2019 Augusztus 8)




----------



## z.szandra (2019 Augusztus 8)




----------



## z.szandra (2019 Augusztus 8)




----------



## z.szandra (2019 Augusztus 8)




----------



## z.szandra (2019 Augusztus 8)




----------



## z.szandra (2019 Augusztus 8)




----------



## z.szandra (2019 Augusztus 8)




----------



## z.szandra (2019 Augusztus 8)




----------



## z.szandra (2019 Augusztus 8)




----------



## z.szandra (2019 Augusztus 8)




----------



## z.szandra (2019 Augusztus 8)




----------



## z.szandra (2019 Augusztus 8)




----------



## z.szandra (2019 Augusztus 8)




----------



## z.szandra (2019 Augusztus 8)




----------



## z.szandra (2019 Augusztus 8)




----------



## z.szandra (2019 Augusztus 8)




----------



## z.szandra (2019 Augusztus 8)




----------



## z.szandra (2019 Augusztus 8)




----------



## Kjani1964 (2019 December 31)




----------



## gledag (2020 Szeptember 29)

Kiss me!


----------

